# lent begins wednesday!



## JohnT (Mar 1, 2014)

Well folks, lent begins on wednesday and i give up all alcohol for lent. This was the last weekend before lent begins. Last chance to dance as my dad would say.

So, if you all were wondering, I had the two brothers over and we did justice to several years of wine. What a great passion to have! we tasted everything from 2009 through 2013. We are all completely depressed at the thought of a 40 day thirsty stretch, but we plan to all give up wine for lent together.

if there is a heaven, i better get preferred seating.

Well, I know if the going gets tough, all I need to do is think about Welch's and I am good for several days.


----------



## derunner (Mar 1, 2014)

Sundays are not part of the 40 days of Lent, Just saying


----------



## GreginND (Mar 2, 2014)

I've decided to give up sacrifice for lent.


----------



## roger80465 (Mar 2, 2014)

I'm going to stick with giving up brussel sprouts. I've done it for years and why break a tradition.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Mar 2, 2014)

John, that is very noble of you, I've been thinking about doing the same.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 2, 2014)

Pumpkinman said:


> John, that is very noble of you, I've been thinking about doing the same.



Same here. In support of John, of course.


----------



## Julie (Mar 2, 2014)

Well JohnT, I think another thing you can do to help you thru this time is to keep your Welches Man avatar!!!!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 2, 2014)

Julie said:


> Well JohnT, I think another thing you can do to help you thru this time is to keep your Welches Man avatar!!!!



There could be no greater sacrifice.


----------



## corinth (Mar 2, 2014)

Hi John,
Your 40 day journey is not an easy one.
I hope to lose more weight and keep it off.
corinth


----------



## dralarms (Mar 2, 2014)

I'm not sure where this comes from. Is this part of any paticular religion?


----------



## Julie (Mar 2, 2014)

Yes, Catholic


----------



## dralarms (Mar 2, 2014)

Oh, ok good. That means I ain't gotta give up nuthin.

John, I'll say a prayer for strength for you.

I'll also have some welches in your honor.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Mar 2, 2014)

Lent is the Christian season of preparation before Easter, Ash Wednesday marks the first day, or the start of the season of Lent, which begins 40 days prior to Easter Derunner is correct, Sundays are not included in the count, that is totally up to you.
I'm considering giving up carbs and sugars as a symbol of fasting.

Lent is a time when many Christians prepare for Easter by observing a period of fasting, repentance, moderation and spiritual discipline. The purpose is to set aside time for reflection on Jesus Christ - his suffering and his sacrifice, his life, death, burial and resurrection.

Lent is mostly observed by the Lutheran, Methodist, Presbyterian and Anglican denominations, and also by Roman Catholics. Eastern Orthodox churches.

Out of respect for everyone's beliefs, please do not trash others religions and practices.
Thanks!


----------



## DirtyDawg10 (Mar 2, 2014)

I gave up alcohol last year for lent including Sundays. It wasn't fun especially with all of that wine sitting there staring at me. Not sure yet what it will be this year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## dralarms (Mar 2, 2014)

Wasn't attempting to trash anything. I just didn't understand to whole "giving up for lent"

And just for the record, I think on Jesus' sacrifice daily. Why set aside a special time for that?

Theres too much bad in this world ready to trip you up to take your sights off Him. Believe me if you do take your eyes off Him the devil is waiting to take you down.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Mar 2, 2014)

dralarms, 
I'm sorry, I didn't mean that to be directed at you or anyone for that matter, it was more of a request for future replies to this thread.


----------



## Julie (Mar 2, 2014)

It is ok Dralarms, no one was thinking that. Tom is just thinking ahead. I so understand why you asked, I was born and raised a catholic with eight years in a catholic school and my father's family were all Presbyterian. Lol, during lent and Easter, we would do things one way and my uncle, aunt and cousins would do things another way. We all get there but in different ways and there is nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Rocky (Mar 2, 2014)

JohnT! Jim! Tom! Let's not get crazy here! You are giving up drinking for Lent?! Why not just give up breathing and make it easier on yourselves?

I am giving up my usual: bomb disposal, mountain climbing and sky diving.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Mar 2, 2014)

I am an atheist, but I still believe every single person has the common right to have their own beliefs, pray to whom they want and worship to what OR whom brings love to their hearts and minds.
No one is perfect....I wish you a very peaceful lent, JohnT.
You can drink all the welches you want to....its not wine.


----------



## ffemt128 (Mar 3, 2014)

Lent began at sundown yesterday fo the Ukainian Orthodox religion. My wife said she too is going to give up alcohol for lent. Looks like I'll either hold off on my blending until after Easter or make the decisions myself this year.


----------



## JohnT (Mar 3, 2014)

Folks, 

This is a bit of a 2 sided coin for me..

I was always taught (Catholic High School) that lent was an observance of the 40 days of fasting the Jesus went through just after getting baptized. 
Give something up for lent (sundays included) and no meat on fridays is just something I do. Think of it as making a deposit at the heaven bank. The more the sacrifice, the bigger the deposit. Giving up wine should get me a luxury suite upstairs. 

More importantly, my mother was a alcoholic. I like the idea of a chunk of time where I give it up entirely.


----------



## ShelleyDickison (Mar 3, 2014)

Rocky said:


> I am giving up my usual: bomb disposal, mountain climbing and sky diving.




The mountain climbing and sky diving are definitely on our list of things to give up...however bomb disposal is my husbands job so that ones out...he has to work. We are giving up caffeine and alcohol. 



"Quickly, bring me a beaker of wine, so that I may wet my mind and say something clever." - Aristophanes


----------



## grapeman (Mar 3, 2014)

Shelly, first, many thanks to your husband for his job. It is sad that we need to have people dispose of bombs and other explosives, but it is great that we have verey brave souls who are willing to do the job to protect others. Secondly, he shouldn't be drinking too much caffeine anyway. It leads to shaky hands and he certainly doesn't need that!


----------



## the_rayway (Mar 3, 2014)

While I was raised Lutheran (even looked like I was going to seminary for awhile there!), I decided years ago that giving up something was 'not quite it' for me. 

Instead, I decided that in the time leading up to Easter, I would work on GIVING more. More of myself, my time, and my talents to people, organizations, and ideas that needed it.

Giving more - instead of giving up - feels more positive and constructive to me


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 3, 2014)

Raelene,

You are still sacrificing for lent - yourself for others. It's a good thing.


----------



## JohnT (Mar 4, 2014)

Raelene, 

Father Ron (high school teacher) always said...

"God loves blessed variety! He would get bored if everybody did exactly the same thing, the exact same way..

There is a reason why, like snowflakes, no two humans are 100% alike."



I think your approach is pretty cool.


----------



## Elmer (Mar 4, 2014)

I always joke to my catholic friends and wife that you guys have it so easy. 
You give up 1 thing for 40 days. it is just 1 thing.
I have to spend 24 hours each year giving up everything, food, water, tv etc..... While my wife and sit and chow down in front of me.

I do have to say I was freaked out the 1st time I saw all the kids at school walking around with smudges on their foreheads. No one ever prepared me for that.

“Do all the good you can. By all the means you can. In all the ways you can. In all the places you can. At all the times you can. To all the people you can. As long as ever you can.”
-John Wesley

Now can someone please explain to me how a rabbit ties in to all of this?


----------



## JohnT (Mar 4, 2014)

Elmer, 

So you give up 40 things for one day, I give up 1 thing for 40 days... Doesn't that sort of balance out? 

I had a lot to explain to my wife (not a Catholic). The ashes, Palm Sunday, and the whole lent thing. 

Those were very easy, but trying to simply explain the meaning behind the Catholic Mass, Saints, and the Body of Christ was really hard.

I did get good at it over time. For example, we got married in the Catholic church. In order to do that, we had to go through Pre Canna. I explained it like this.. "We Catholics need to have a class before we get married". "You're kidding!" was her only reply.


----------



## Elmer (Mar 4, 2014)

JohnT said:


> Elmer,
> 
> So you give up 40 things for one day, I give up 1 thing for 40 days... Doesn't that sort of balance out?
> 
> ...



I dont give up 40 things, I give up everything for 1 day, Yom Kippur.
The eating is not missed, but the water is. Especially for someone who dehydrates really easily.

I try to understand it, and I ask questions all the time. being a history buff (who wrote a few papers on Constantine I) I enjoy seeing where it came from and how it has changed.

2 instances of me being a NOOB in church:
1) wife's cousin got married in a beautifully historic church. I was thrilled that they had these great velvet foot stools running the length of the pew.
My wife came to the back of the church to where I was chilling by myself nicely ask that I remove my feet from the kneeling pads 

2) at step mother's funeral, which was a roman catholic Saturday morning mass. At the end this stranger turns to me and tries to hug me, I shrieked (I am not a hugger, unless you are blonde), she wished me "peace be with you". I pointed at her in a weird Fonze imitation and gave her a "right back at ya!"


----------



## dralarms (Mar 4, 2014)

Elmer,

The fonz quote is priceless.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Mar 4, 2014)

Elmer,
Apart from the humor, I'm surprised that after marrying someone from a different faith that you wouldn't even have a minute understanding of the basic beliefs?

Raelene,
I admire that you give for lent, I think that this is a wonderful approach, one that I am now seriously considering, thanks for opening our eyes to a real positive approach on Lent.


----------



## Elmer (Mar 4, 2014)

Pumpkinman said:


> Elmer,
> Apart from the humor, I'm surprised that after marrying someone from a different faith that you wouldn't even have a minute understanding of the basic beliefs?
> 
> .



To be honest, 
1) we really dont discuss religion 
2) we are both non practicing

To be fair, I try my best not to ask too many questions with either politics or religion.
I am bound to never get an answer I completely understand and lose friends in the process!


----------



## JohnT (Mar 4, 2014)

Elmer said:


> To be honest,
> 1) we really dont discuss religion
> 2) we are both non practicing
> 
> ...


 
Elmer, 

I can absolutely relate to what you are saying... 

It is much the same for my wife and me. 

I remember once, when I just got my driver's license, that my neighbor hired me to drive their daughter to bat mitzvah class. I sat at the back of the temple, doing my homework, while she did her thing. 

I got to know the Rabbi over the several weeks that I was driving. I did get a funny look when I told the Rabbi that I went to a Catholic High School, he just assumed that I was Jewish.


----------



## Rocky (Mar 4, 2014)

_"We Catholics need to have a class before we get married". _

JohnT, I refused to take the pre Canna class because it did not have a lab.


----------



## Scott (Mar 4, 2014)

the_rayway said:


> While I was raised Lutheran (even looked like I was going to seminary for awhile there!), I decided years ago that giving up something was 'not quite it' for me.
> 
> Instead, I decided that in the time leading up to Easter, I would work on GIVING more. More of myself, my time, and my talents to people, organizations, and ideas that needed it.
> 
> Giving more - instead of giving up - feels more positive and constructive to me


 



And that is what makes this world a great place. Pretty soon it will become habit and not just happen during a set time period. Keep up the good fight!


----------



## WI_Wino (Mar 5, 2014)

I was hoping to give up plowing snow from my driveway but it appears Mother Nature has different plan. 2 to 5 inches tonight...


----------



## JohnT (Mar 5, 2014)

Well lent is now upon us... 

DARN, and I was just about to taste my first Welch's! 

Oh well, looks like I missed that opportunity.


----------



## Julie (Mar 5, 2014)

JohnT said:


> Well lent is now upon us...
> 
> DARN, and I was just about to taste my first Welch's!
> 
> Oh well, looks like I missed that opportunity.


 
JohnT, you could have just said you would drink nothing but Welch's wine for lent! And I don't think it is too late to do that, you know.


----------



## corinth (Mar 5, 2014)

*Lent*

I really like the way all of us have discussed lent in a sensitive ,respectful manner adding several humorous stories that made me chuckle. The funny stories do such a great job in teaching us about what we believe. 

Bless all of us, whatever we believe, how we believe and also those who do not believe. 

Corinth
AKA: open minded cradle Catholic


----------



## JohnT (Mar 5, 2014)

Julie said:


> JohnT, you could have just said you would drink nothing but Welch's wine for lent! And I don't think it is too late to do that, you know.


 
But that would be the same as giving up wine all together (only with a lot of throwing up)

(that one was bad, even for me)


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 9, 2014)

Johnt......


----------



## JohnT (Mar 13, 2014)

Well, here it is, day 9 of lent. 

I am doing fine, but my brothers hate my guts (I talked both of them into giving it up as well). 

On Saturday, I am having both of them over to do a little filtering (and some dinner). Gonna be fun doing winery work without being able to take a sip.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Mar 13, 2014)

John, I caved in......


----------



## JohnT (Mar 13, 2014)

Pumpkinman said:


> John, I caved in......


 

PM, Say it aint so! 

Tell you what. Let's give you a mulligan on this one. There is plenty of lent left!

johnTEA.


----------



## Rocky (Mar 13, 2014)

Pumpkinman said:


> John, I caved in......



Oh no! Tom, it's "Cinder City" for you!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 13, 2014)

Pumpkinman said:


> John, I caved in......



Nooo!

I scheduled a day off as part of my negotiations with myself. Unfortunately, it was during the first weekend.  5 weeks to go. Maybe I can just sleep through it. 

I've been minimizing tinkering time in the lab though.


----------



## the_rayway (Mar 13, 2014)

Don't worry Tom, I'm sure you'll be forgiven


----------



## JohnT (Mar 13, 2014)

I hate to tell you.......

We have St. Patrick's day coming up on Monday. YIKES!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 13, 2014)

JohnT said:


> I hate to tell you.......
> 
> We have St. Patrick's day coming up on Monday. YIKES!



Yeah, who is the rocket scientist that scheduled THAT!!??


----------



## Rocky (Mar 13, 2014)

I have to admit that you guys inspired me to make a sacrifice for Lent. I really like wine so I decided to give up some (but not all) wines. Here is my list of the ones I have given up for the 40 days of Lent (and all the days thereafter).

Chateau Lafite, 1869 $232,692 per bottle
Chateau Margaux, 1787 $225,000 per bottle
Chateau Lafite, 1787 $160,000 per bottle
Chateau Mouton-Rothschild Jeroboam, 1945 $114,614 per bottle
Screaming Eagle Cab, 1994 $80,000 per bottle
Penfold Grange Hermitage, 1951 $56,988 per bottle
Chateau d'Y quem, 1784 $56,588 per bottle
Massandra Sherry, 1775 $43,500 per bottle
Romanee Cont, DRC, 1990 $28,112 per bottle
Montrachet, 1978 $23,929 per bottle

It has been a struggle so far, but I am bearing up well. It still amazes me what I am able to accomplish when I set my mind to it.


----------



## JohnT (Mar 13, 2014)

Rocky, 

I worry about you. I do not think that you have the enormous amount of willpower that this takes. 

So here is what I propose.. Send all of those wines to me and I will keep them nice and "safe" for you. 

It would be a tough job, but what are friends for????


----------



## tonyt (Mar 13, 2014)

I don't know about St. Patrick's Day but in my circle it is unheard of to fast on St. Joseph's day, March 19th.


----------



## corinth (Mar 14, 2014)

*lent*

Since March 19th falls on a Wednesday, fasting is not a problem. If you have given up something for lent like all pork and pork is what they are serving, it is acceptable to eat it as not to offend those giving what ever celebration it is. As one of my friends used to say, "just don't suck on the bones!"
Corinth


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 14, 2014)

corinth said:


> Since March 19th falls on a Wednesday, fasting is not a problem. If you have given up something for lent like all pork and pork is what they are serving, it is acceptable to eat it as not to offend those giving what ever celebration it is. As one of my friends used to say, "just don't suck on the bones!"
> Corinth



So if I go to a friend's house and they are serving wine, it's OK for me to drink it?


----------



## dralarms (Mar 14, 2014)

Only if you feel it would offend them to decline.


----------



## JohnT (Mar 14, 2014)

BB, 

Don't listen to them. 

It is only for a short time. Think of it as "making a deposit at the bank upstairs". 

It already has been 10 days. 

You can do this. 

No need to find a loophole. You ARE the master you your own domain!

Besides, no real friend of yours is going to be offended by your not having any wine. Real friends will support your efforts.


----------



## sour_grapes (Mar 14, 2014)

JohnT said:


> No need to find a loophole. You ARE the master you your own domain!
> 
> Besides, no real friend of yours is going to be offended by your not having any wine. Real friends will support your efforts.



This I agree with. On the other hand, I am going out to dinner tonight with some friends. Weeks and weeks ago, they scored hard-to-get reservations at an excellent new restaurant with a prix-fixe menu. When I agreed to go, Lent was the furthest thing from my mind. I intend to eat the meat, rather than make a big deal about fasting. (Which, I understand, I will not be doing.)

Edited to clarify: the link I made does not refer to anyone here. I meant it to refer to what *I* would be doing *IF* I made a big deal tonight about not eating the meat course.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 14, 2014)

JohnT said:


> BB,
> 
> Don't listen to them.
> 
> ...



I'm just messing around.  As much as I might enjoy a glass of wine right now, my disappointment in myself would far outweigh any enjoyment. (and would probably indicate a much larger problem)

Like you said - ten days already. Do that three more times and its done!


----------



## dralarms (Mar 14, 2014)

I was kidding.


----------



## Julie (Mar 16, 2014)

Today my granddaughter was baptize, in a Catholic Church. I believe I mention that I was born and raised as a catholic but I am no longer one. Anyway my daughter-in-law is catholic plus her whole family. I was talking to her Mom, I am so fortune that I have a daughter-in-law that I am friends with her mother. Anyway she was telling me that Sundays is not part of lent so you can eat or drink whatever you gave up for lent on Sundays. She explained that lent was for 40 days and that does not include Sundays.

Do all of you who gave up something for know this?


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 16, 2014)

Julie said:


> Today my granddaughter was baptize, in a Catholic Church. I believe I mention that I was born and raised as a catholic but I am no longer one. Anyway my daughter-in-law is catholic plus her whole family. I was talking to her Mom, I am so fortune that I have a daughter-in-law that I am friends with her mother. Anyway she was telling me that Sundays is not part of lent so you can eat or drink whatever you gave up for lent on Sundays. She explained that lent was for 40 days and that does not include Sundays.
> 
> Do all of you who gave up something for know this?



I was born and raised Catholic and have never heard that.


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 16, 2014)

Ditto what Jim said


----------



## cimbaliw (Mar 16, 2014)

Answer: The date of Ash Wednesday is easily calculated. Simply take the date of Easter and subtract 46 days.

Why 46? Because, while there are 40 days in Lent, Sundays are not part of Lent. (See How Are the 40 Days of Lent Calculated? for more information.) There are six Sundays that fall within Lent; thus 40 plus 6 equals 46.

From "About.com Catholicism" 

I'm not a very good Catholic, Lent usually lasts about two days.


----------



## Julie (Mar 16, 2014)

Boatboy24 said:


> I was born and raised Catholic and have never heard that.





Runningwolf said:


> Ditto what Jim said



Roflmao, I hear ya. That is what I was taught .


----------



## grapeman (Mar 16, 2014)

I'm not sure if I would be considered being born a Catholic or not. When I was born, I wasn't expected to live so the hospital chaplain, who happened to be Catholic, baptized me and gave me last rites. I was stubborn even as a baby and pulled through. Since my parents were protestants, I was raised that way. I married a Catholic girl so we had to take those classes spoken of before also. I have probably been to more Masses than other church services so I am not sure what I am, but respect every person's right to worship, or not, however they please.


----------



## cmason1957 (Mar 16, 2014)

I was not raised Catholic, but did convert. My (now) ex-wife always maintained that Sundays of Lent did not count.


----------



## sour_grapes (Mar 16, 2014)

Well, yes, most of us _know_ about Sundays not technically being part of Lent. However, that is kind of a _de jure_ thing. Most people who either give something up or take something on for Lent don't do it for some legalistic reason, but rather for spiritual enhancement. So the "technical" aspects don't interest most people, at least not the ones that I know.


----------



## JohnT (Mar 17, 2014)

sour_grapes said:


> Well, yes, most of us _know_ about Sundays not technically being part of Lent. However, that is kind of a _de jure_ thing. Most people who either give something up or take something on for Lent don't do it for some legalistic reason, but rather for spiritual enhancement. So the "technical" aspects don't interest most people, at least not the ones that I know.


 
Nicely put SG! 

I would add that this.. 

To me, giving up for lent has always been giving up something for the entire season of lent. Although Sundays are not considered part of lent, they do reside within the season of lent. 

There is also a non-religious aspect to this. I like the idea of abstaining from alcohol for 46 days because I can abstain from alcohol for 46 days. 

Drinking on Sundays sort of defeats that purpose. Instead of being happy that I can/did go 46 days without alcohol, all I would be doing is to go only 7 days without alcohol.


Common guys! This is day 13. just 30 more to go!


----------



## JohnT (Mar 21, 2014)

Well it is 17 days down and 29 left to go. 

Or as my older brother puts it, lent is 36.9565% complete (He is an engineer). 

How are my fellow wagoneers doing out there? 

Pumpkinman? 
Boatboy? 
DirtyDawg10? 
Ffemt128? 
ShellyDickenson? 


I, myself, am still master of my own domain


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 21, 2014)

Lord of the manor...

(I'm being reminded of a certain Seinfeld episode when George, Jerry, Kramer and Elaine were all abstaining from something.)


----------



## the_rayway (Mar 21, 2014)

While not on the same, er, wagon as you other folks...

I've been doing well with my lenten pursuits. I'll be leading the music at church this Sunday, I've been more active in my volunteering, and have been working very hard at showing my children the magic of life. 

It's a good start


----------



## DirtyDawg10 (Mar 21, 2014)

I gave up alcohol last year. This year I gave up soda and the elevator at work. My office is on the third floor and the main office is on the first floor. I am up and down the stairs quite a bit but it is good to be able to walk the stairs now and not be out of breath when I get to the top. 

I'm not quite sure why but I am having a harder time giving up the soda than I did giving up alcohol last year. I don't drink a ton of soda but for some reason I can't get the idea of an ice cold Coke out of my head. It really makes me wonder what the heck is in that stuff to make me want one so bad. I haven't cracked on either one yet though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## ShelleyDickison (Mar 22, 2014)

I actually haven't thought that much about giving it up. I guess that sounds bad. The only time it was an issue was when my Dad got out if the hospital after almost a year and we were doing a family video chat and everyone wanted to have a toast to him. I explained why I couldn't and my brother and sister were irked but my Dad stepped in and said he raised his children to stand up for what they believed in. Of course I balled like a baby because he had my back....again and he sounded like he used to. For me that was worth everything.


----------



## DirtyDawg10 (Mar 22, 2014)

Good story Shelley. Glad to hear about your Dad. 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## JohnT (Mar 27, 2014)

*1/2 Way There!!!!*

Guys, 

It's day 23! Lent is 1/2 over! 

How are all my fellow "Wagon Riders" doing out there? I bet you are finding that this was easier than you ever thought! 

I know that this is a little too soon, but I am already trying to decide on what should fill that very first glass at Easter Dinner. I have a few very rare bottles of my 1992 cabernet that I think would be appropriate. 

The worst is behind us guys! Just 23 days left! Keep it up, stay the course, you can do this!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 27, 2014)

So far, it's been pretty easy, though I'm getting an itchy trigger finger these last few days. Probably because I've been working a bit in the lab and have been trying to sample without actually swallowing anything. That just sucks.  Overall though, I haven't really missed it too much. 

I too, am trying to decide what I'll have on Easter. Though I probably won't be home and will end up with a Sauvignon Blanc or Pinot Noir where I end up. 

My question now is: Do I stay up late on Easter Eve and cork something at the crack of midnight?  (answer: no. but it's fun to think about)


----------



## JohnT (Mar 27, 2014)

Boatboy24 said:


> So far, it's been pretty easy, though I'm getting an itchy trigger finger these last few days. Probably because I've been working a bit in the lab and have been trying to sample without actually swallowing anything. That just sucks.  Overall though, I haven't really missed it too much.
> 
> I too, am trying to decide what I'll have on Easter. Though I probably won't be home and will end up with a Sauvignon Blanc or Pinot Noir where I end up.
> 
> My question now is: Do I stay up late on Easter Eve and cork something at the crack of midnight?  (answer: no. but it's fun to think about)


 
You could always bring a special bottle with you. 

Staying up late on Easter eve is perfectly acceptable! You probably had your last sip of wine prior to midnight on ash Wednesday, so you would be good.


----------



## sour_grapes (Mar 27, 2014)

The midnight talk reminds me of a funny quirk of my late father. Remember when I said this:



> However, that is kind of a _de jure_ thing. Most people who either give something up or take something on for Lent don't do it for some legalistic reason, but rather for spiritual enhancement. So the "technical" aspects don't interest most people...



My father took a very legalistic approach. Of course, we abstained from meat on Fridays. Dear old dad used to wait until the stroke of midnight, then fry himself a hamburger or some bacon. Even at a young age I was like "Really, Dad? Perhaps you may be missing the point?"


----------



## JohnT (Mar 31, 2014)

Just 18 calendar days left folks!!!!!

Just a word of encouragement to my fellow "wine-giver-uppers". Consider the following.. 

Calendar days left: 18 (which is *432* hours) 

Of that time... 

Hours spent sleeping: 144
Hours spent at work: 180
Total: *324*

If we deduct those hours, we get a total of *108* hours which is only *4.5* days. 

Surely, we can abstain for another 4.5 days!!!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 31, 2014)

Still hanging in. Two weekends to go. I'm getting thirsty though.


----------



## DirtyDawg10 (Mar 31, 2014)

Here's an interesting one for you...
http://www.vice.com/en_uk/read/this-man-replaced-food-with-beer-for-lent


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 31, 2014)

DirtyDawg10 said:


> Here's an interesting one for you...
> http://www.vice.com/en_uk/read/this-man-replaced-food-with-beer-for-lent
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making



Can't believe I didn't think of that instead.


----------



## JohnT (Apr 4, 2014)

just 17 more days to go! 

We have gone without that which we love for... 

29 days or 
696 hours or 
41,760 minutes or 
2,505,600 seconds 

Do you see that light up there??? It is the light at the end of the tunnel that is fast approaching!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Apr 4, 2014)

JohnT said:


> just 17 more days to go!
> 
> We have gone without that which we love for...
> 
> ...



I'm starting to twitch over here!


----------



## JohnT (Apr 4, 2014)

another way to look at it... 

remaining: 17 days or 
408 hours or 
24,480 minutes or 
1,468,800 seconds.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Apr 4, 2014)

I'm looking at it as two weekends.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Apr 7, 2014)

12 days!!! 

I topped up one of my barrels with a bottle of commercial wine yesterday. That was the first time I've ever opened wine, topped up the barrel, then put the remainder into a 375ml bottle and put it away.


----------



## JohnT (Apr 7, 2014)

Boatboy, 

You are truly "Master of your own domain". I went through much the same thing when I filtered some of my brother's wine.... LOL

Yesterday, I got together with my two brothers. Turns out that my older brother did not make it. He had a big dinner party to go to and was asked to bring the wine. 

Me and my younger brother are still at it.

Although this has proved rather easy, I have to say that I AM looking forward to that first delicious glass. I have special 1995 Cuviason merlot that has been aging in my cellar.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Apr 7, 2014)

I'll probably not open anything special, as we'll be doing the "bounce around from house to house" on Easter. But if I've racked the wine out of the barrel before next Saturday night (and I probably will), that remaining 375ml is toast at midnight!


----------



## JohnT (Apr 9, 2014)

Boatboy, 

Bad news: Your post on 4/7 was incorrect, we had 13 days to go. 

Good news: There are currently only 11 days left!!!! 

Almost into the single digits!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Apr 9, 2014)

JohnT said:


> Boatboy,
> 
> Bad news: Your post on 4/7 was incorrect, we had 13 days to




Why I oughtta...


----------



## sour_grapes (Apr 9, 2014)

A stranger walks into the pub in a small town in Ireland, and orders 3 Guinesses. The bartender looks at him quizzically, but serves him 3 pints. After he drank all three, he quietly departed.

The next night, and all the nights following, he comes in and does the same thing. After a week, the barkeep asks, "Friend, you been in here a week in a row. Where ya from, and can I ask why ye order three pints at a time?"

"Oh" the stranger replies. "I am new to this town, just moved here from Donegal. My name is Declan. As for the pints, I have two brothers. One is off to Australia, the other moved to Canada. We swore a solemn vow ere they left that, as long as we lived, whenever we had a pint, we would have one for all three."

"Ahh, 'tis a lovely gesture. Very well."

The man kept this up for years, and became a fixture in the new town. Then, years later, he went into the bar, and held up two fingers. "Two pints tonight, Liam."

The bar fell silent as they watched the man sip his two stouts. Finally, one of the other townsfolk came over, holding his hat behind his back, and stammered, "Declan, I am awfully sorry for your loss. I hope he didn't suffer."

Declan looked around, confused, and saw the whole pub staring at him woefully. "What do you mean, Tom?" 

"Well, you always have three pints, one for you, one for your brother in Australia, one for your brother in Canada. Tonight, you're only havin' two. I am sorry that one of your brothers has passed on."

"Oh," Declan said brightening. "Me brothers are fine, never been better! It's just that I've given up beer for Lent!"


----------



## JohnT (Apr 10, 2014)

That as so funny!!!!! 

Great joke!


----------



## JohnT (Apr 10, 2014)

Boatboy24 said:


> Why I oughtta...


 

 ( sorry.. )


----------



## Boatboy24 (Apr 10, 2014)

JohnT said:


> ( sorry.. )





10 days!


----------



## DirtyDawg10 (Apr 10, 2014)

Haha...good joke!


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## JohnT (Apr 11, 2014)

We are into the single digits now!!! 

9 days to go!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Apr 11, 2014)

My six year old tried to convince me last night that there were only 8 days left until Easter. I think I'll use his calendar.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Apr 14, 2014)

Counting down...


----------



## JohnT (Apr 14, 2014)

Just 6 days to go!!! 

Time to take out and wash those special Riedel glasses!!!!! 

I can almost taste it!!!!!


----------



## dralarms (Apr 14, 2014)

Johnt,

I came by while you were out and replaced all your wine with Welches.


----------



## JohnT (Apr 14, 2014)

dralarms said:


> Johnt,
> 
> I came by while you were out and replaced all your wine with Welches.


 

That really hit my family hard...








Even my little niece took it hard..

Congrats DrAlarms! you just made a little girl cry....


----------



## dralarms (Apr 14, 2014)

Pm sent.......


----------



## dralarms (Apr 14, 2014)

I'm sorry,

I actually only changed out 1/2 of it.


----------



## REDRUM (Apr 14, 2014)

Not being religious, I have been happily drinking throughout the lenten period. But Easter is always great for a big family blowout .... on the table this Sunday we will have probably have some meat pies (probably beef, red wine, fennel, green olive), some squid & snapper on the BBQ, Pogaca (sweet Croatian Easter bread), a bunch of salads -and plenty of wine, of course!
We will definitely be hooking into some of the father-in-law's finest homemade Grenache, and I've got my eye on a few other bottles from the cellar... a Barossa Shiraz, Coonawarra Cab Sauv, and a Clare Valley Riesling or Gewurztraminer ... mmm


----------



## JohnT (Apr 15, 2014)

YOU'RE KILLING ME REDRUM.!!!!!

Meat pies are not something we see too often here in the States, but I understand that they are really popular down under. 

Would you care to share any of your recipes? I think that I would like to give them a try.


----------



## kryptonitewine (Apr 15, 2014)

I too gave up drinking. I did shamefully fall off the wagon a time or two, but for the most part stayed true to the cause. Easter is approaching and my thoughts are that since I cheated I need to abstain Easter day as well.

Giving up drinking wasn't that bad (easy to say since I cheated). My kids gave up candy and gripe EVERY day.


----------



## JohnT (Apr 15, 2014)

Way to go Kryptonitewine!!!!! 

When it comes to lent, we allow mulligans!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Apr 15, 2014)

No worries, Krypto. I scheduled a mulligan in advance. Unfortunately, it was the first weekend.


----------



## tonyt (Apr 15, 2014)

I haven't posted what my Lenten Sacrifice is this year but I will do so Saturday morning (end of Lent). So far I have been true to my fast and until now have kept it to myself.


----------



## JohnT (Apr 16, 2014)

tonyt said:


> I haven't posted what my Lenten Sacrifice is this year but I will do so Saturday morning (end of Lent). So far I have been true to my fast and until now have kept it to myself.


 

OK, 

So now you got me wondering.


----------



## JohnT (Apr 16, 2014)

One tradition I have is that each year I watch 'The Ten Commandments". It is being aired again this year on Saturday (8pm on ABC). This movie marks my official end of lent.

I will sit and sip.

"So it will be written, so shall it be done".


----------



## Boatboy24 (Apr 16, 2014)

Oh, sweet nectar. We will be together soon!


----------



## JohnT (Apr 16, 2014)

Just 4 more days!!!!! 

WOOOOO HOOOOO!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Apr 16, 2014)

Still haven't decided what, if anything, I'll open on Saturday night. It'd better come quickly though. Wifey says I've been even crabbier than normal these last few days.


----------



## JohnT (Apr 17, 2014)

Just a simple matter of three more days! Just 72 hours!


----------



## sour_grapes (Apr 17, 2014)

Triduum. Home stretch!


----------



## JohnT (Apr 17, 2014)

the man in the tower is looking for that white flag.....


----------



## Boatboy24 (Apr 17, 2014)

JohnT said:


> the man in the tower is looking for that white flag.....



The man in Virginia is looking for that bottle of wine.


----------



## JohnT (Apr 17, 2014)

If you want a commercial wine, ghost pines is not bad at under $20.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Apr 17, 2014)

Thanks John. I haven't tried that before - I assume you are referring to the Cabernet? I also have a 2010 Chateauneuf du Pape in the wine fridge that is looking for an occasion. And there may be 1 bottle of The Prisoner from 2009 left in there too.


----------



## JohnT (Apr 17, 2014)

Yup, the cab.
i Would age that pap another 4 years before opening it.

also generations 3 is awesome.


----------



## sour_grapes (Apr 17, 2014)

Boatboy24 said:


> I also have a 2010 Chateauneuf du Pape in the wine fridge that is looking for an occasion.





JohnT said:


> i Would age that pap another 4 years before opening it.




Yeah, but think how appropriate it would be!


----------



## JohnT (Apr 17, 2014)

How did you get that photo of my house, grapes?


----------



## sour_grapes (Apr 17, 2014)

JohnT said:


> How did you get that photo of my house, grapes?



I thought you were JohnT, not JohnXXII.


----------



## ShelleyDickison (Apr 18, 2014)

Seriously I can't wait till Easter. 
I am even waiting till Sunday even though we are having Easter dinner Saturday because Roy leaves Sunday. Of course we get two Easters because my Son in law comes home Tuesday from Afghanistan so we will have another one next Sunday. .


----------



## tonyt (Apr 18, 2014)

Guys . . . Lent is over Ahallelujah. Drink up. I'll post a picture of my fast Sunday.


----------



## JohnT (Apr 19, 2014)

My lent ends today!!!!!!!!!!

I have a bottle of 2008 Chateau Montelena Cab Sav that is just waiting to be opened. 

Let me take a moment to say how proud I am of all my fellow "wagoneers". I give up wine every year for many reasons. First, I do this as an homage to God, but the main reason is that I want to be sure that I am the master of my domain. 

When I was 19, I came home to find my mother convulsing on the floor. In a panic I called 911 and had her rushed to the hospital. She was hallucinating, squirming, and had to be tied to her bed. Turns out she had the DTs. 

I never knew she had a problem. She was really skilled at keeping this secret. Her booze of choice was gin, which was easy to hide. 

Since that day, I have always had the concern that this could also happen to me. I know that alcoholism is genetic. So, I have rules that I live by when it comes to alcohol. I very rarely drink during the week on "school nights", I never really touch the hard stuff (keeping to GOOD beer and GOOD wine). I also give it up for lent every year to make absolutely sure I can give it up. When it gets too hard to give it up for lent, then I will know that I have a problem. 

Giving it up this year was a snap. I am proud of myself for doing this and am VERY proud of my fellow members for their support (Especially Boatboy). 

Everyone - Do me a favor and report in on what that first glass contains!


----------



## JohnT (Apr 19, 2014)

shelleydickison said:


> seriously i can't wait till easter. View attachment 15196
> i am even waiting till sunday even though we are having easter dinner saturday because roy leaves sunday. Of course we get two easters because my son in law comes home tuesday from afghanistan so we will have another one next sunday. .





is that milk???


----------



## cimbaliw (Apr 19, 2014)

Congratulations to all who sacrificed through Lent, may your efforts strengthen your spiritual journey. Happy Easter.


----------



## ShelleyDickison (Apr 19, 2014)

JohnT said:


> is that milk???




Yep. We had breakfast for supper so it seemed appropriate.


----------



## JohnT (Apr 19, 2014)

ShelleyDickison said:


> Yep. We had breakfast for supper so it seemed appropriate.



What are you saying?.

wine: it's not just for breakfast anymore......


----------



## roger80465 (Apr 19, 2014)

Thank you for your story, JohnT. You are proving to yourself and all those in your life that you truly ARE the master of your domain. (at least as 'masterful' as we are allowed to be). You are an inspiration.


----------



## jpike01 (Apr 19, 2014)

Happy Easter!


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## tonyt (Apr 19, 2014)

John you are exemplary.


----------



## corinth (Apr 20, 2014)

*Lent*

Happy Easter To All

Corinth


----------



## tonyt (Apr 20, 2014)

Ta Da
I LOVE hamburgers. My favorite being Wataburgers. After 40+ days abstaining, today I fixed burgers for the family Easter dinner. Yum.


----------



## Julie (Apr 20, 2014)

Tony what is a wataburger?


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 20, 2014)

Julie said:


> Tony what is a wataburger?



https://www.facebook.com/whataburger


----------



## tonyt (Apr 20, 2014)

Philadelphia has cheese steaks, Oaxaca has tacos and Texas has Wataburger. Enough said.


----------



## ShelleyDickison (Apr 20, 2014)

Did a video chat with my family and finally got to have my toast for my Dad being out of the hospital. After a year I think he is finally putting the pancreatic, spleen and liver lymphoma on a hiatus. If that's not a blessing I am not sure what is. Whatever time we have left together will be worth having him say he is proud of me. Wishing everyone a Happy Easter.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Apr 20, 2014)

Well, I jumped off the wagon last night. Then I think the wagon ran me over.  I enjoyed a Ghost Pines Cabernet (thanks for the recommendation, JohnT). We were then hanging out for a while with our neighbors, who were pouring Apple Pie Moonshine. It really is like eating a piece of pie. Dangerously good. Had a little headache this morning, but bounced back pretty quickly. 

Giving up the hooch was a little easier than I expected. Thanks to John for the inspiration, and to everyone else serving as the support group these last 40 days. You all made it fun. I'm glad I did it, and plan to do it again next year.


----------



## sour_grapes (Apr 21, 2014)

Congrats to all the wagoneers! You done good.


----------



## jojabri (Apr 21, 2014)

Way to go guys!


----------



## JohnT (Apr 21, 2014)

BB, i have had apple pie moonshine before and, yup, dangerous is the right word!

glad you liked the ghost pines. it is a rather decent wine and semms to be a reasonable price. 

I broke my lent with a bottle of chateau montelena cab sav, 2008. i think i would have preferred the ghost pines.

once again, thanks for all of the support.


----------

